# Question on Multi Probe Use



## tomd8 (Aug 18, 2018)

I’m doing a batch of Country Style Ribs.  When I was panning and went to reinsert the meat probe I pushed too hard and went right through the pan…Uggg.  Had to swap out the pan and had me wondering what the best approach is for running probe wires?  Using an Analog MES 30 I’ve been using the port at the back to run the wires which keeps them out of the way when opening the door but problematic when moving the meat.  I have also tried using the wires through the door opening but this seems to run the risk of damaging the probe wires.  Also when you open the door it’s a problem as they fall from position.  I’d love to hear folks find to be the best approach for running probe wires?


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 18, 2018)

Single probe, no problem.
Out the door. The gasket forms around the wire.
I have a stack on my MES 30.

Berma Shave!


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 18, 2018)

What he says.


----------



## tomd8 (Aug 19, 2018)

SonnyE & Gator240 - Thank you for the reply.  I do use a dual probe external so 2 wires.  Unfortunately there is no door gasket only a lipped door (older version possibly) so the wires are flattened into a sort of a "Z" bend.  I did install a large vent with damper on the top which I hesitate to use due to the majority of smoke exiting that would cause heavy smoke deposit on the 2 cables.  Maybe I'm answering my own question and using the back port is the best path to run the cables.


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 19, 2018)

Back port, as in air intake?


----------



## dr k (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes the analog MB electric smoker has no gasket. May crimp wire.  Run them in the exhaust hole. In my Mes I leave my three cabled chamber probes in the smoker year round. I  just clean them periodically but it has never changed how they read. Dirty or clean they're all the same. I do bring in my PID contriller and sensor. I don't disconnect the sensor from the PID.  It's stays secured to the unit and have out just enough lead to use as sou vide/smoker controller.


----------



## tomd8 (Aug 19, 2018)

Wimpy69 - I think the hole at the top right corner (looking from the front door) is normally an exhaust hole as there is a very large grease drip hole on the bottom which also serves as air intake.  Since I modified the MES and added a 2 inch chimney I don't use the hole for exhaust.

dr K - that's interesting that you leave the probes in the smoker and on top of that haven't had any issues.  The rear hole is the least obtrusive but just seems to cause problems when I need to transfer the meat from grate to tray and back.  I guess I'll just need to be more careful when wrapping the meat and transferring it to the tray.

Thank you both for your input.


----------

